# Who are the ancient Vandals? Slavic people!



## P.O.W (Jan 4, 2022)

According to the version of history accepted by the official historical community and which is usually called the official one - from the 8th century, in the writings of Western European chroniclers, the name of the disappeared vandals was transferred to the Western Slavs - the Wends. European historians tried with all their might to substantiate the fallacy of the fact that medieval vandals-Slavs are ancient and early medieval vandals. The same Slavophobic historians cite the Alaman annals, in which it is indicated that the Avars were called vandals.





Having opened the historical and geographical treatise of Constantine the Seventh Porphyrogenitus - "De administrando imperio", compiled between the 948th and 952nd years, we find information about the medieval Avars.

"When they crossed, they found the Slavs, who are also called Avars. The people are unarmed."




According to genuine medieval information, the Avar-vandals and the Slav-vandals are one and the same people, the Slavs. Unfortunately, the eyes and ears of Slavophobic historians are closed, so you can find the true history only from those who work with primary sources.

Medieval English encyclopedist - Bartholomeus Anglicus, between 1242 and 1247 compiled - "De proprietatibus rerum". In the description of "Slavia", he reports.

"Slavia is a part of Moesia with many regions. For the Slavs are Bohemians, Poles, Methanes, Vandals, Ruthenes, Dalmatians, and Carinthias."




The Flemish Franciscan monk and diplomat, Guillaume de Rubruck, completed a report on his mission to the Mongol Empire in 1253 and presented it to King Louis IX of France. He informs.
"The language of the Ruthens, and Poles, and Bohemians, and Slavs, is one and the same with the language of the Vandals, whose detachment was together with the Huns."




Swiss scientist - Konrad Gasner, in 1555 published a treatise - "Mithridates". On the basis of medieval Italian and Germanic chronicles, he reports.
"Vandals, Suevi, and Burgundians belonged to the Kingdom of Poland. They received names from their places of residence, and the language used was Polish. However, they were Germans, not Sarmatians or Scythians."





Between 1148 and 1152, the Saxon chronicler of Nienburg Abbey compiled a chronicle covering the events from 741 to 1142. He informs.
"Since we talk about the Slavs so many times, we consider it useful to make a historical essay about the nature and tribes of Slavonia. Slavonia is the largest province in Germany. Inhabited by Vinul, who were called vandals in the past."




In 1549, the diplomat of the Holy Roman Empire, Baron Sigmund von Gerberstein, published a historical and geographical treatise - "rerum moscoviticarum commentarii". In the description of the Slavic peoples, he reports.
"Finally, in Germany beyond the Elbe, in the North, the remains of the vandals live in some places. All of them recognize themselves as Slavs."





In 1185 the historian and chronicler of the Holy Roman Empire and court chronicler of the emperors, Gottfried von Witerbo, compiled a treatise - Memoria seculorum.
"Vandals are called Slavs in Latin, and in the Teutonic language they are called Wends."




The Italian historian Mark Anthony Coccio Sabellico in 1502 published a treatise - Opera.
"After all, the Vandals, from whom the Slavs descended, had settlements in the most remote parts of Germany."





p.s. Sorry for my bad english. In my everyday life I use russian, polish and italian.


----------



## Megalonymous (Jan 4, 2022)

"During his youth, Ilus went to Phrygia and taking part in games that at the time were held by the local king, he won victory in a wrestling match. As a prize he received fifty youths and as many maidens; and the king, on the advice of an oracle, gave him also a dappled cow and asked him to found a city wherever the cow should lie down. This took place when the cow came to the hill of Atë, and in that spot Ilus built the city which he called Ilium."

I think if that if in general everyone was aware of the scale of what these 50 youths and 50 maidens built it would be understood why they ended up being called slav"es". the avars just reoccupied what their ancestors toiled over [the ring]. imho.


----------



## UgricMongol (Jan 25, 2022)

Tóth Gyula (how can I insert an SH link?) argues that "vandal" is a form of "lengyel", the Hungarian word for... "Polish",


----------



## Scythian (Jan 25, 2022)

To find out, we may look at the names of the first Vandal kings in the North African vandal kingdom. The first king is called Geize-rik, his son Hunner-rik. My name is Géza, I am a Hun, Magyar. Hunor on the other hand is a most important name in our nation. Vandal in slavic Venger, that is how the russians say Magyar, Hungarian.
On the other hand that part of the North Africa is called Maghreb or originally Magr-ab. Magr territory. Magr as Magyar. Hungarian.


----------



## Safranek (Jan 25, 2022)

UgricMongol said:


> Tóth Gyula (how can I insert an SH link?) argues that "vandal" is a form of "lengyel", the Hungarian word for... "Polish",


There's a thread on one of his theories at this link based on one of his presentations:

From Scythia to Maghreb: Beyond the Phantom Middle Ages


----------



## P.O.W (Feb 10, 2022)

Scythian said:


> To find out, we may look at the names of the first Vandal kings in the North African vandal kingdom. The first king is called Geize-rik, his son Hunner-rik. My name is Géza, I am a Hun, Magyar. Hunor on the other hand is a most important name in our nation. Vandal in slavic Venger, that is how the russians say Magyar, Hungarian.
> On the other hand that part of the North Africa is called Maghreb or originally Magr-ab. Magr territory. Magr as Magyar. Hungarian.


You are talking about the late Vandals, who were no longer pure Vandals, but were a mixture of Vandals with other peoples and took on the names of other peoples. Let's look at the names of the first Vandal kings.

1) One of the early kings was Godigisel
Godigisel - Wikipedia
The name Godigisel is a purely Slavic name, such as Osmomysl (Yaroslav Osmomysl - Wikipedia) or Gostomysl (Gostomysl - Wikipedia). The etymology of the name Godigisel is understandable only to the Slavic peoples.


2) From 530 to 534 the king of the Vandals was Geliamir, but historians indicate that his real name was Gelimero. Take a look at his coin, the Slavic name Geliamir is written on it.
Gelimero - Wikipedia

The name Geliamir has an exclusively Slavic etymology.

Geliamir - Vandal name
Gardomir - Polish name (Gardomir – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia)
Budimir - Slavic name (Budimir - Wikipedia)
Branimir - Croatian name (Branimir of Croatia - Wikipedia)

The German city of Wismar was named after the Slav Wyszemir (Wismar - Wikipedia)


----------



## UgricMongol (Feb 11, 2022)

And, Vandal would be a form of  "venger", slavic for
"hungarian". "vengria" = Hungary in Russian. So that would explain the "brotherly nations" story between Hungarians and Poles, and possibly also the Polish animosity towards e.g. Russia.

Avar is also very strongly linked to Hungarian history. One of the clans occupying territory of current Hungary in ?950? AD.


----------



## P.O.W (Feb 11, 2022)

UgricMongol said:


> And, Vandal would be a form of  "venger", slavic for
> "hungarian". "vengria" = Hungary in Russian. So that would explain the "brotherly nations" story between Hungarians and Poles, and possibly also the Polish animosity towards e.g. Russia.
> 
> Avar is also very strongly linked to Hungarian history. One of the clans occupying territory of current Hungary in ?950? AD.


With the Hungarians, the history is very confusing, since the Hungarians consist of 7 different peoples. According to DNA analysis, the Hungarians are Slavs, Germans, Ossetians, Finns, Huns, Tatars ...

In the Middle Ages, the Hungarians had 3 languages - old Hungarian, Austrian (Germanic) and Croatian (Slavic). The old Hungarian language was a mixture of Finnish, Slavic and Germanic.

For example: the 1st century Hungarian traveler "Julianus barát" has the prefix "barát" in his name, which means "brother".
In the 13th century in Hungary, the brothers were called "barát", which corresponds to the Croatian (Slavic) "brat" and the Austrian (Germanic) "Bruder".

Friar Julian - Wikipedia


----------



## enthusiast (Mar 1, 2022)

P.O.W said:


> European historians tried with all their might to substantiate the fallacy of the fact that medieval vandals-Slavs are ancient and early medieval vandals.


«Sclauos multi ab Illyrijs originem sumpsiffe testantur; sed tueri hanc opinionem nequeo, cum à Vandalis illi prodierint, quorum etiam incolatum Plinius in extremis Germaniæ partibus obseruauit. [Many attest that the Slavs originated from the Illyrians; but I am not able to defend this opinion, since they have come forth from the Vandals, whose inhabitants Pliny observed even in the remote parts of Germany.]» — Basilius Zancarolus "Antiquitatum Civitatis Fori-Julii pars prima".
You have a wonderful channel!


----------

